# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2020s >  WABBA International Διαγωνισμός Μαϊου 2020 (31 Μαϊου, Novotel) - ΑΚΥΡΩΘΗΚΕ !

## Polyneikos

*Repost από τον πρόεδρο της WABBA International, Νίκο Τσουνάκη*




> Ο ιστορικός διαγωνισμός θα διεξαχθεί 31 Μαΐου hotel Novotel ! Πρόκριση για το παγκόσμιο στην Βουδαπέστη 20 Ιουνίου ! Καλή προετοιμασία σε όλους τους διαγωνιζόμενους !

----------


## Polyneikos

*Η ΑΦΙΣΣΑ - WABBA GREECE 2020*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Aκυρώνεται ο διαγωνισμός της WABBA International (31 Μαϊου, Novotel)

*Re-post από τον Nίκο Τσουνάκη , πρόεδρο της WABBA International Greece
-----
Μετά από τις μεγάλες διαστάσεις που πήρε η εξάπλωση του Κορωνοιου ! Η Wabba International ακύρωσε όλα τα προγραμματισμένα πρωταθλήματα για την πρώτη σεζόν του 2020 ! Με την ευχή να επανέλθει η υγεία παγκόσμια και όλα να αποκατασταθούν ώστε να μπορούν να συνεχίσουν την προετοιμασία τους οι αθλητές για την δεύτερη σεζόν ! Το πολυτιμότερο αγαθό είναι η υγεία ! Πρέπει να συμβάλουμε όλοι ώστε να να περάσει γρήγορα αυτή η μεγάλη δοκιμασία !

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Λογικό
καιρός ήταν

----------

